# [RamNode] 40% OFF FOR LIFE! SSD & SSD-Cached VPSs from $1.20/mo! [#1 SSD VPS]



## Nick_A (Feb 15, 2014)

*RamNode - High Performance SSD and SSD-Cached VPSs

40% OFF FOR LIFE! *

*USE CODE **SRSLY40*

*About Us*

*RamNode LLC* exists for one purpose: to provide affordable VPSs with powerful features. Our years of hosting experience as both clients and providers have inspired us to offer the kind of hosting that clients want at the kind of prices clients want to pay. Though our prices are low, performance is our main focus. We know that our best assets are our loyal customers, so we strive to provide hosting they will rave about to their fellow internet users. Our SSD and SSD-cached VPSs are perfect for a wide range of applications. With our top quality hardware, we can guarantee that our clients will get the most bang for their buck.

Our SuperMicro enterprise grade servers are stocked with *Samsung* and *Intel SSDs* in lightning fast, LSI-powered *RAID10* arrays. Our servers provide incredible I/O as well as the safety of drive redundancy. We use powerful *Intel Ivy* and *Sandy Bridge* processors on our VPS nodes. CPU is allocated on a fair share basis per VPS, only limited by the number of cores in each plan.

Our VPSs are hosted in *Atlanta*, *Seattle*, and *The Netherlands*. Our US servers are located at 55 Marietta (Atlanta) and The Westin (Seattle), where we own all of our hardware and network (*AS3842*). We have partnered with a provider in the Dataplace data center in the Netherlands to be able to offer our great plans in Europe as well.

RamNode offers *KVM* and *OpenVZ* VPSs. We also offer optional *DDoS protection* for our Seattle location. Please see below for more details.

*=====================================*

*VPS Features*

In addition to our *great hardware*, each VPS comes with the following features:


*SolusVM control panel*

*1Gbps fair share port speed*
*Free DNS hosting*
*INSTANT setup*
*Automated backups*
*Optional DDoS protection for Seattle servers*
*=====================================*

*OpenVZ SSD VPS Plans*

*128MB SVZ (v2)*


RAM: 128MB
VSwap: 128MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
10GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/yr *$14.40/yr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*256MB SVZ (v2)*


RAM: 256MB
VSwap: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.75/qtr *$7.90/qtr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB SVZ (v2)*


RAM: 1024MB
VSwap: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
60GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $15.00/mo *$9.30/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*3072MB SVZ (v2)*


RAM: 3072MB
VSwap: 3072MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
100GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $45.00/mo *$27.00/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*OpenVZ SSD-Cached VPS Plans*

*128MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 128MB
VSwap: 128MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
50GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/yr *$14.88/yr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*256MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 256MB
VSwap: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
90GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.75/qtr *$7.90/qtr* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 512MB
VSwap: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 2.3GHz+
120GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $7.50/mo *$4.65/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 1024MB
VSwap: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
150GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $15.00/mo *$9.30/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 2048MB
VSwap: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
200GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $30.00/mo *$18.60/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*3072MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 3072MB
VSwap: 3072MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
230GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $45.00/mo *$27.00/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB CVZ-E5*


RAM: 4096MB
VSwap: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
250GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $60.00/mo *$37.20/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*KVM SSD VPS Plans*

*256MB SKVM*


RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 3.3GHz+
5GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $6.00/mo *$3.72/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB SKVM*


RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 3.3GHz+
10GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.00/mo *$7.44/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB SKVM*


RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/mo *$14.88/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB SKVM*


RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
30GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $48.00/mo *$29.76/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*3072MB SKVM*


RAM: 3072MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
40GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $72.00/mo *$43.20/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB SKVM*


RAM: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 3.3GHz+
45GB RAID10 SSD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $96.00/mo *$59.52/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*=====================================*

*KVM SSD-Cached VPS Plans*

*256MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 256MB
Cores: 1 @ 2.3GHz+
20GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
1000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $6.00/mo *$3.72/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*512MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 512MB
Cores: 2 @ 2.3GHz+
50GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address
16 IPv6 Addresses
2000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $12.00/mo *$7.44/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*1024MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 1024MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
80GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
3000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $24.00/mo *$14.88/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*2048MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 2048MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
100GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $48.00/mo *$29.76/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*3072MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 3072MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
110GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
4500GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $72.00/mo *$43.20/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------
*4096MB CKVM-E5*


RAM: 4096MB
Cores: 4 @ 2.3GHz+
120GB RAID10 SSD-Cached HDD Space
1 IPv4 Address (+1 FREE)
16 IPv6 Addresses
5000GB Bandwidth
*Price*: $96.00/mo *$59.52/mo* - *Order Now*: *ATLANTA* | *SEATTLE* | *NETHERLANDS*
------------------------------------------------------

*=====================================*

*FAQ*

*How long does VPS setup take?*
Your VPS will be setup *INSTANTLY* upon receipt of payment (unless we happen to be out of stock). KVM VPSs are available instantly, but you are responsible for installing the OS (KVM Guide).

*How can I pay?*
We accept PayPal and Stripe.

*Do you have a money back guarantee?*
We have a 3 day money back guarantee on your first invoice of your first service as long as your account is in good standing.

*What's the best way to get help when I need it?*
Our VPSs are unmanaged, but you can open a ticket for acceptable support requests. We are also available on Live Chat, Skype, and IRC.

*What kind of hardware do you use?*
We use Intel Ivy and Sandy Bridge CPUs, LSI RAID cards, Samsung, Kingston, and Intel SSDs, and Western Digital and Seagate enterprise HDDs.

*How fast is your network?*
Our VPS nodes are connected to the Internet at a minimum of 1Gbps. Your VPS can use all of that speed on a fair share basis.

*Do you have a looking glass?*
Atlanta:
    http://lg.atl.ramnode.com
Seattle:
    http://lg.sea.ramnode.com
The Netherlands:
    http://lg.nl.ramnode.com

*What is the difference between SSD and SSD-Cached?*
Our SSD VPSs are built with RAID10 arrays of pure SSD storage. They are some of the fastest on the market. Our SSD-cached VPSs store "hot" data (data frequently called on by the server) in a RAID10 array of SSDs. These VPSs come with lots of hard drive space, but still have similar performance to an all-SSD VPS.

*What operating systems are available?*
We offer a here.

*Do you offer DDoS protection?*
Yes, we offer DDoS filtering for our Seattle location. Please see this article.

*Can I use my VPS for ___?*
Please see our AUP.

*What control panel comes with your VPSs?*
Our VPSs come with the SolusVM control panel.

*Do you provide automated backups?*
Yes, we take automated backups of each VPS image on a weekly or monthly basis depending on the plan. We store one backup at a time, which can be restored upon request. Backups are not guaranteed and should not replace your own backups.

*=====================================*

*Contact Us*

There are a variety of ways you can contact us:
*Sales*: sales[at]ramnode.com
*Support*: support[at]ramnode.com
*Accounts*: accounts[at]ramnode.com
*Skype*: RamNode
*Twitter*: RamNode
*Facebook*: RamNode Fan Page
*IRC*: #ramnode on irc.netchat.io (WebChat)

You can also catch us on Live Chat or open up a ticket from the *Client Area*.


----------



## Nett (Feb 15, 2014)

Quite enjoyed your VPS and support, I have a blog post done for you guys as well


----------



## johnlth93 (Feb 15, 2014)

Not buying this time, i already got too many VPS with you guys  

#RamNode #PureAWESOMENESS


----------



## drmike (Feb 15, 2014)

Glad to see RamNode    Good servers.  One of the affordable industry leaders.


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 15, 2014)

I need another VPS like I need I need a hole in the head, but...

OK, OK!  Stop twisting my arm.  

Ordered.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 16, 2014)

My Observium events log for the past 30 days for a RamNode NL openvz VPS:



> Events [RamNode]


The log for the RAMNode VPS is completely empty, i.e. no downtime, or network outages, .  By contrast I have other openvz VPS's from top rated LEB providers who shall be unnamed where the event logs look like this:



> Events [unnamed provider]
> 
> 1d 5h 39m     System Device status changed to Up
> 1d 5h 45m     System Device status changed to Down (ping)
> ...



TL;DR: this is a positive review.  144 days current uptime


----------



## Nett (Feb 16, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Events [RamNode]


That's something incredible, same as a cloud.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 16, 2014)

Also a Ramnode customer. Also happy. Keep up the good work. I may pick one of these up later.


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 16, 2014)

nice tempted again (already have a few VPS with RamNode)... must resist LOL

RamNode is still the only web host who even offers an Oracle Linux 6.5 ISO https://clientarea.ramnode.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=48  B)

Oracle UEK kernels https://blogs.oracle.com/linux/entry/announcing_the_unbreakable_enterprise_kernel

Every other web host I have suggested OL 6.5 to only has it on it's maybe to do list or suggestion list even after 12+ months ! Nick/RamNode on the other hand added Oracle Linux ISO within 24-48hrs of my suggestion last year IIRC the timeline correctly 


Oracle Linux R6 U5 Server (x86_64/x86)

Excellent if you want CentOS like build but with more up to date packages and 2.6.39 and 3.8.13 UEK kernels for TCP improvements - just as well as Centmin Mod supports both CentOS and Oracle Linux


----------



## Amitz (Feb 16, 2014)

What happens to your v1 customers? Will we get upgraded or does Ramnode prefer new over existing customers?


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 16, 2014)

Amitz said:


> What happens to your v1 customers? Will we get upgraded or does Ramnode prefer new over existing customers?


https://clientarea.ramnode.com/announcements.php?id=263


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 16, 2014)

Used the coupon to upgrade one of my older RamNode boxes. Good stuff - I'm never hesitant to put code in production on a RamNode box.

BTW, when does this coupon expire? I know that since it's on my account now it will be there for life, but when will you stop accepting new orders using it?


----------



## NodePing (Feb 16, 2014)

If you don't have least one RamNode, you're doing it wrong. <grin>


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I should mention we are planning to add DDoS protection from Staminus (NY) for our Atlanta location soon. Price will likely be $5/IP.


----------



## johnlth93 (Feb 17, 2014)

And damn, i just bought one this morning ... Just couldn't resist i guess   #RamNodeAddicted


----------



## Mun (Feb 17, 2014)

```
[email protected]:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync; unlink test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.83153 s, 1.3 GB/s
```


----------



## Mun (Feb 17, 2014)

Opened ticket, less then 7 minutes later, issue fixed .

Keep up the good work Ramnode


----------



## Navyn (Feb 18, 2014)

Is this promotion valid for existing VPS.


----------



## marlencrabapple (Feb 18, 2014)

Bought one a while back for ~30% off. Still an awesome deal.

By the way, I read something about having to throttle yourself to 100mbps when torrenting with RamNode. Is this still enforced? BuyVM has been fine with 200mbps down for a few minutes every few days, so I'm kinda curious about your reasons for the rule.


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 18, 2014)

marlencrabapple said:


> Bought one a while back for ~30% off. Still an awesome deal.
> 
> By the way, I read something about having to throttle yourself to 100mbps when torrenting with RamNode. Is this still enforced? BuyVM has been fine with 200mbps down for a few minutes every few days, so I'm kinda curious about your reasons for the rule.


It's actually 20Mbps. High packet counts caused too many issues.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 19, 2014)

Navyn said:


> Is this promotion valid for existing VPS.


As I mentioned, I successfully upgraded one of my VPSes with the coupon. If you wanted this coupon applied to a current service without upgrading, you'd have to open a ticket with the Accounts department and see what they say. I suspect you might be allowed - I've changed to a higher value coupon with a ticket before with no problem.

I'm just still curious when this coupon will expire. I must say I'm amused that @Nick_A thanked my post, but didn't respond.


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 19, 2014)

yeah wondering when the coupon expires, it will be a few days more before I nab a few KVMs for Oracle Linux 6.5 usage


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 19, 2014)

FWIW, I used it just now and it's working.


----------



## JavaPipe.Josh (Feb 20, 2014)

Who are your providers for DDoS Protection?


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 23, 2014)

doh looks like promo code expired


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 23, 2014)

eva2000 said:


> doh looks like promo code expired


Yes, it has.


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 23, 2014)

Check out LEB tomorrow


----------



## Nett (Feb 23, 2014)

@Nick_A

I seriously need a location in Asia.


----------

